# MUA deciding to join the conversation!



## suciarubia (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Specktra! I'm Adrienne. Have been a member since 2005, yet mostly lurked, then took a (long) break from forums. Since I'm now a licensed Esthetician/Makeup Artist working on a freelance only basis, I have the time and motivation to rejoin the community  Excited to "meet" some fellow beauty lovers and learn/share along the way!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello, Adrienne!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome, Adrienne!


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you both!


----------

